# Adobe Flash?



## cedadart (Sep 10, 2012)

Once again I've run into a problem, I followed the Handbooks guide to installing Adobe Flash plugin for Firefox however it simply didn't work, does anyone know a way to get Flash to work?


----------



## cedadart (Sep 10, 2012)

Adobe Flash Player plugin that is.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2012)

Look at the Handbook Flash instructions again.  Be careful, it's easy to miss that the last step needs to be done as the user, not as root.


----------



## cedadart (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok I figured it out, I had to add 
	
	



```
linux_enabled="YES"
```
 to my /etc/rc.conf file.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2012)

cedadart said:
			
		

> Ok I figured it out, I had to add linux_enabled="YES" to my /etc/rc.conf file.



No "d":
/etc/rc.conf

```
linux_enable="YES"
```


----------

